# Mk4 Porsche carrier measurements??



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

I picked up some Porsche boxster brake callipers, and i'm in the process of getting some carriers made. I am planning on taking a 3D file to a michine shop and having them fabricate some. For anyone who has made some or has some that they've purchased, would it be possible to get some pictures and basic measurements?? I would post in the Brembo brake forum, but it seems pretty dead over there.
-BTW.. I am Looking to make the carriers to use the 12.3" rotors not the 13.1" version.
Any help would be appreciated.!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Porsche carrier measurements?? (XB4AX)*

check out http://www.bira.org they sell them seperatly, i beleive they are the only place that will just sell the carriers, and not command that you buy the carriers and calipers.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

neuspeed sells the carrier & brake lines for about $500.
It's a project I have tucked away in the back of my mind also.
However, I would like to do it with 288mm brakes-- so I can run 16" steelies in the winter.
I would love to do an upgrade that I can fit 15" wheels over, because rally tires come in the stock 195/65 r15 size (ever see a Subaru rally car brakes??? Huge brakes tucked under 15" wheels)


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

P.S.
It would be easier to get some used spindles (with hubs attached) with rotor to get things mocked up
Pic from ECS's site

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This is why companies charge so much--- information that they know


_Modified by GT17V at 9:31 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Banditt007- Thanks for the link. Very confusing site though. I found the system, but didn't see any information on price. I will look into it, and if they are able to be had for cheaper than they can be produced then i will definitely consider that.


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
This is why companies charge so much--- information that they know


True, but i am very much capable of finding out this information and getting my own made. I am off to a very good start and once completed i will be willing to "share" my information with others, so they too will be able to benefit from it.
Dont get me wrong, i know that the companies that sell the kits have a good deal invested in them and I'm in no way saying that they are overcharging. But given my situation of already having the calipers i do not wish to go that route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If any one else has any knowledge please feel free to share.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (XB4AX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XB4AX* »_Banditt007- Thanks for the link. Very confusing site though.


Indeed. I think the deal is you send them a $20 membership fee, and they email you their newsletter which includes all the details of their parts and whatnot. I'm sure you can email the site owner and ask what the bottom line is for getting the parts you need. As I recall, its not a store or anything, its just two guys who make parts in their basement and contract out some of their work to a machine shop or something like that.

Also I'm pretty sure someone posted the exact dimensions of a similar adapter with an autocad file up here at some point. Good luck finding it though...



_Modified by phatvw at 12:58 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Also I'm pretty sure someone posted the exact dimensions of a similar adapter with an autocad file up here at some point. Good luck finding it though...


Yeah, that would be very helpful, but you're right, its probably nowhere to be found. Once i get mine done i'll be doing that same thing.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (XB4AX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XB4AX* »_
Yeah, that would be very helpful, but you're right, its probably nowhere to be found. Once i get mine done i'll be doing that same thing.

I'll be doing the same thing when I do it also.
Of course, as I mentioned earlier, I'll end up getting a used spindle/hub assembly to do the mockup and get measurements.
Another thing to consider is material. Since the ECS Tuning & Neuspeed kits use aluminum.... I am guessing they are using the cheaper & easier to machine 6061-T6 aluminum.
A 7000-series aluminum can be more expensive in terms of material cost & work (cutting)-- though it is lighter & stronger
Lucky for me... the next town over from me has http://www.racingbrake.com


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

^Lucky!







. 
Actually they, at least ECS, uses 7075, so its definitely quality stuff. Yeah, i wished that i had an extra spindle/hub to do it that way. Much better/easier for sure.
I fabed up a prototype last week out of wood (obviously just for testing purposes and not nearly as accurate as machining) but i was off by small margins in a few spots. 
If anyone sees this that knows, are the caliper/carrier bolts the same as the OEM Porsche ones? I believe so, but want to be certain before i purchase them.
This is starting to be a good thread, i just hope that it doen't shut out because of sponsors.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

ECS uses the OEM Porshe Caliper-Carrier bolts


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

good to know


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if the caliper carriers are different between the Boxster and Boxster S calipers?


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

I belive that they are.. IIRC the Boxster S calipers are a little bigger. Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

ordering parts today and hope (fingers crossed) to have them done by next friday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

We have carriers and lines in stock for the Boxster calipers!


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

meh, a little too much for what they are. If i cant get them machined for a good bit less ill go for those. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Porsche carrier measurements?? (XB4AX)*

bump


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

still looking for these. I've had a few say that they would help me out but havn't heard anything else from them. Please help if you can.


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

back form the dead b/c this still hasn't gotten done.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (XB4AX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XB4AX* »_I belive that they are.. IIRC the Boxster S calipers are a little bigger. Someone correct me if im wrong.

Correct. I know the ECS Stage 2v2 kit uses the *rear* caliper from the Boxster. I think the Stage 3 kit uses the front caliper from the Boxster S, which is not only larger, but requires a different bracket because of the offset. The calipers are not interchangeable with the bracket, nor are the pads.


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

.....


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

seems like these are impossible to get.


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (vancity 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vancity 1.8t* »_Does anyone know if the caliper carriers are different between the Boxster and Boxster S calipers? 


The calipers themselves are no different, the only difference is piston size and stud spacing, 
if your asking about the OEM brackets that Porsche uses to mount this onto the boxster, your screwed, Porsche mounts these directly onto the spindle. If your talking about the companies that sell the brackets for other cars to use Porsche brakes, IF the company making the brackets uses front calipers on all their kits, there should be no difference from NON S type calipers and S type calipers, they are the same except for what I mentioned above, pics so you get an idea








Spacing between the caliper studs, these studs are where the brake pads rest and slide on, the S type has more space between studs (essentially a shorter stud is inserted in the hole) than the NON S. 








The caliper pistons, pictured below is the holes where the go installed, the S type has * smaller* pistons the NON S type, I guess for weight conservation,

















Ask me how I figured this stuff out, 








Most people will not just hand over a copy of dimensions for someone else to make brackets out of, these kits take time, effort and most of all $$$$$ The company that posted on here sells the brackets alone, for under $200 which IMO is a very good price, unfortunately I don't recommend using aluminum for these brackets, each company makes them however they see fit, if you have any more questions, feel free to IM me











_Modified by tupinchemadre at 2:45 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tupinchemadre* »_
Most people will not just hand over a copy of dimensions for someone else to make brackets out of


If they are nice they may







. Im just trying to see if anyone can help, and i can help others in return.


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

slowly getting there


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

Did you sandblast those calipers?
Curious, did you have to rebuild the calipers after doing this? If so, where did you get the rebuild kit?


_Quote, originally posted by *tupinchemadre* »_
The calipers themselves are no different, the only difference is piston size and stud spacing, 
if your asking about the OEM brackets that Porsche uses to mount this onto the boxster, your screwed, Porsche mounts these directly onto the spindle. If your talking about the companies that sell the brackets for other cars to use Porsche brakes, IF the company making the brackets uses front calipers on all their kits, there should be no difference from NON S type calipers and S type calipers, they are the same except for what I mentioned above, pics so you get an idea <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Spacing between the caliper studs, these studs are where the brake pads rest and slide on, the S type has more space between studs (essentially a shorter stud is inserted in the hole) than the NON S. 








The caliper pistons, pictured below is the holes where the go installed, the S type has * smaller* pistons the NON S type, I guess for weight conservation,

















Ask me how I figured this stuff out, 








Most people will not just hand over a copy of dimensions for someone else to make brackets out of, these kits take time, effort and most of all $$$$$ The company that posted on here sells the brackets alone, for under $200 which IMO is a very good price, unfortunately I don't recommend using aluminum for these brackets, each company makes them however they see fit, if you have any more questions, feel free to IM me <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 
_Modified by tupinchemadre at 2:45 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## 20V-2.0GLI (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Porsche carrier measurements?? (XB4AX)*

If you have the carriers for the 13.1 I'll trade you my 12.3


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (BikeBoy24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BikeBoy24* »_Did you sandblast those calipers?
Curious, did you have to rebuild the calipers after doing this? If so, where did you get the rebuild kit?


 Yes I sandblasted the calipers prior to powdercoating them, the inner bore seals are not available from the dealer, lmk if you need a set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (screwedrrado)*

Wow!!! Those Look HOTTT!!!







How much did it cost you to have them powder coated? I have a set of the Cayene calipers. I'm in the process of trying to get carriers made for mine to fit over 13.1 R32 rotors on my MKIII.


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (GinsterDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterDub* »_Wow!!! Those Look HOTTT!!!







How much did it cost you to have them powder coated? I have a set of the Cayenne calipers. I'm in the process of trying to get carriers made for mine to fit over 13.1 R32 rotors on my MKIII.

I have heard of too many people going with the 6 piston setup for smaller sedans, unless your driving an F250 or a large sedan I wouldn't recommend using the 6 piston, your going to lock up your wheels way before you stop, also the additional weight, even though the calipers are aluminum, will be offsetting the purpose of upgrading your brakes. Weigh a 13.1 rotor and you will see what I'm talking about.







If you decide to go through with it, you will have some ridiculous brakes, good luck on the fabrication http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

over 850 views and still haven't gotten the info i need.


----------



## XB4AX (Aug 24, 2004)

ok.. finally, thanks to a very generous person, i now have the measurements that i need. I should have these made up soon, so if anyone is looking for something similar let me know and ill be glad to help.


----------

